# What car as a restoration project



## BigfishBC (Feb 7, 2016)

Heres one for you all, aside form a TT what car would you pick to restore if you had the option to buy?? I'm curious as to what makes sense as in, cheap to buy, cheap parts, not hard to work with, could become a great weekend car when finished or sold for a bit of profit for the next project!!!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Without doubt Triumph TR 6 ,possibly chrome bumper MGB GT 8) ,spares are good and both types(makes) have a very active social calendar...If you want to go the classic route that is.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, 5 speed Carb XR3, only made for 10 months & getting rare & prices rising rapidly. Simple & easy to work on.
Made in Germany & Ziebarted so shouldn't have rusted away.
Hoggy.


----------



## BigfishBC (Feb 7, 2016)

I used to love the TR7 as a kid but now you mention the TR6 I think you may have something there, a very classy car.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

MX5, easy to get bits for and great fun to drive


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Lancia Fulvia. Very pretty car...


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

I bought and restored an audi cabriolet 2.8 V6 - if you buy a cheap one that needs a lot of work, but the mileage is good, it can be very rewarding and in the summer when the top is down, nothing beats the feeling of cruising along with wind in your hair

These are now starting to ascend in price as well, so the window is closing fast

How she is now:



This is when we did the crumball rally a few years ago:



Another option would be a 928 V8


----------



## Dark Zero (Mar 10, 2016)

A BMW E30 (coupe) interests me, but I would improve a bit rather than restore.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Too late for these particular cars ... but you get the idea. Ticks all your boxes, and you can make money if done well. Fantastic to drive. Very good restoration and workshop manuals are available along with parts supply.

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C705451

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C683960

this is what you can end up with...

http://www.safwatcars.co.uk/car/1972-lo ... dhc-/1710/


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Citroen Ami would be my choice, but very rare over here now as they've all rotted away.

I have a Citroen Dyane in the garage which is due renovation when house work finishes!!


----------



## 1781cc (Jan 25, 2015)

If I had the space, I would be all over this like I would Kate Upton covered in Baby Oil...

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C718487


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

1781cc said:


> If I had the space, I would be all over this like I would Kate Upton covered in Baby Oil...
> 
> http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C718487


Healthy girl....now where's the baby oil :mrgreen:


----------



## BigfishBC (Feb 7, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## BigfishBC (Feb 7, 2016)

Just came across this absolute belter 

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C711969


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

BigfishBC said:


> Just came across this absolute belter
> 
> http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C711969


I forgot they did a white one. I nearly bought a black one... well actually I drooled but couldn't afford it. I did have a Mk1 2000 V4. Very simple to maintain, nicely trail happy and one of the few cars at the time to have a tachometer ... oooh!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine would definatley be a a classic mini with either a hyabusa or r1 engine conversion. Go like the clappers and I've all ways had a soft spot for a classic mini since my first car.


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Got to be an XR2 mk2, had a few in my younger years, great to drive looked mint, a few still about but commanding an eye watering 6-8 grand ish !


----------

